# Driver's Side Window



## Sin_Arucard (Sep 18, 2005)

on the driver's side window, it is automatic... or just electrical or whatever. anyways, when i roll it up it makes kinda a grinding sound when i continue to pull the switch, the window makes a grinding sound... i dunno what it is, i've taken it to the dealership twice and they cant fix the damn thing. they've got it to stop, for only a short while... like maybe 2 weeks it'd stop then it'd come back again.

i dunno what it is, or why it makes that sound. maybe its the gears? i dunno. i havent taken off the panel yet to take a look at it. so yeah...


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Sin_Arucard said:


> on the driver's side window, it is automatic... or just electrical or whatever. anyways, when i roll it up it makes kinda a grinding sound when i continue to pull the switch, the window makes a grinding sound... i dunno what it is, i've taken it to the dealership twice and they cant fix the damn thing. they've got it to stop, for only a short while... like maybe 2 weeks it'd stop then it'd come back again.
> 
> i dunno what it is, or why it makes that sound. maybe its the gears? i dunno. i havent taken off the panel yet to take a look at it. so yeah...


Your window regulator needs to be "lubed" with this special grease that Nissan came out with, it'll help stop the creaking you hear... :thumbup:


----------



## Sin_Arucard (Sep 18, 2005)

well... thing is i went into the dealership twice to get it to stop creaking... but each time it still creaked like 2 weeks after they did it... its just annoying me and i cant get it to stop. i'm gonna have to go to the dealership again for my window. so i'll have them check it out again so yeah...


----------



## davejay (Feb 20, 2004)

Mine, too. Guess I'd better go to the dealership (I get it on both front doors)


----------



## slhaas (May 1, 2005)

the window regulators are notorious for going bad. If you are still covered under your bumper to bumper, make them fix or more likely replace it. If not, you should look into doing it yourself.


----------

